# Vinyl Floor Installation Problem



## CrimsonBrush (Jul 24, 2008)

I hired a private contracter to put in a vinyl floor in a room with a cement floor. He told me to buy the flooring and adhesive and he'd take care of the rest. He questioned the glue the store sold me, but used it anyway. After he was done, I looked at the floor and it looked okay, but I notice some bubbles. he said they would go down.
   Next day the flooring is coming up on all edges and the seam. I called him and he said to 'super-glue' the edges down. I questioned that, and called both the flooring co. and the glue manufacturer. The glue tech said that particular type of glue is not for vinyl, and to expect problems. He laughed when I was told to superglue the edges.
   The store admitted they sold me the wrong adhesive, and sent their installer to come look at the job. He was shocked at the floor. The contractor had made random cuts in the floor as well as not meeting seams. He also said there was no floor prep done, which is crucial for a cement floor. The store ended up replacing the floor (removing the bad glue first), but not before prepping the floor (a day's job in itself). The floor looks perfect now. I am trying to recoup my money from the contractor for the hack job he did. But he claims no responsibility because I brought home the wrong glue. Wouldn't a professional contractor know that a floor has to be prepped first? All he did was sweep it. I do think he does have some ownership in this problem. Even though the store replaced the flooring, I still had to pay to have it installed correctly the second time. I have plenty of pictures of the awful first job, and I have contacted the BBB. He does not want to refund my money. I don't know what to do next. Do I even have a case here? Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome CrimsonBrush:
Yes, you do have a case but it would just be throwing good money after bad. If you can get the Better Business Bureau or some state government agency to carry the case for you it would be worth pursuing but not if you have to hire a lawyer.
Its expensive experience I know but it is best to just stop the losses and enjoy the floor you now have.
Glenn


----------



## CrimsonBrush (Jul 24, 2008)

Glenn, if the BBB doesn't help, can't I go to small claims court and not have to hire a lawyer? The pictures are pretty incriminating and I know a judge wouldn't want his floor to look like this one. I just hate it that this guy did nothing but ruin my floor and I paid him to do it. I feel like an idiot for trusting a "professional".


----------

